# Amitriptyline & Sun Exposure



## movieman (Apr 21, 2011)

Well here's a dilemma. I've been using 10mg. amitriptyline since last fall with good results controlling IBS. Outside of a little dry mouth, drowsiness and sun sensitivity things have been OK. Now, my wife and I want to take a much-deserved trip to an all-inclusive resort in Aruba in July. My concern is extreme sun sensitivity at the beach. I stopped the drug a week ago and already the stomach discomfort is back and I think I need to get back on it. How do I manage a beach vacation while taking the stuff or am I just out of luck with beach vacation destinations?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

SPF 100, a decent hat and covering up! Enjoy! Have a great time!


----------

